# Poll: What size crate for your older pup/adult Goldens?



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I use a 42" for my guy. He could probably be fine in a 36". He's on the small side - only about 65 lbs. But I don't think he minds the extra space.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use a 42" crate. Tysen is tall though at 25 inches and he actually rubs his back raw in the 36".


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Buzz has the 42" for the home. For travel in the van, I have 2 crates side by side in
the back and they are the 36".


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an old crate that was Sam's. It's 36" and is supposed to fit dogs up to 75 lbs. Sam outgrew it right away because he was so tall. I use this same crate for Ike now and he fits in it with no problems. When I had it stored in the garage Ike would use it to nap in. He likes it.


----------



## herschelsmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Just curious: we used a crate for 18mos., and it worked well. But I didn't know people used them for adult dogs. When would the dog use it?


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cadence has a 42" because her parents were both HUGE and I didn't want to take any chances of having to buy a new one in a few months!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Herschel's mom, some dogs are never reliable when left home alone, so owners still crate them when they're going to be out of the house Some dogs become very attached to their crates, and owners leave them set up with the door open so the dog can come and go at will. Mine (plastic airline crate) is only set up as a refuge for Finn during thunderstorms or fireworks....it gives him comfort and a place to hide.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

herschelsmom said:


> Just curious: we used a crate for 18mos., and it worked well. But I didn't know people used them for adult dogs. When would the dog use it?



I keep mine set up next to my bed, and at any given moment you can find Tysen fast asleep in his crate, which I leave open generally.

I also crate him randomly so that if he ever has to board or go to the vet, there will be less stress put on him since he is already used to being enclosed in a crate. The added stress from being in a crate when not used to being in one could be what really hurts a dog if it were ever to have to stay overnight at a vet while sick or injured.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I use a 42 inch..... & every time I take it to a show, my handler gives me "crap" - "It takes up too much room!!!!" I don't think Nyg is really concerned about room at the show - comfort comes first! (Hey, a guy has to have room for his toys & water!)

I also take the crate to obedience classes. I can bring both dogs into the facility for classes and the one not in class is in the crate. Then it's trade about......


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

We have a 42" wire crate for Bogart. It's an older one that I used also for my first Golden Dani and it's so heavy that you get a Hurnia carrying it up from the basement since it's folded and stored away for the next pup/dog some day. It has a metal pan on the bottom so it's very solid.
Bogart hasn't been in it since he was 8 months old my first Golden Dani spent 2 years in the kennel before we stored it away.
Sometimes I wonder if we should get a Chihuahua just so we can get a tiny crate LOL:.
But then I don't think so LOL.
I guess if the dog has to spent time in a crate I want him/her to have room to strech out. I think a 36" crate over time is too small.


----------

